# B&R PLCs



## mike_nl (22 März 2007)

Hallo allezusammen,

was mir hier im Forum auffaellt ist, das so gut wie keine Fragen, Berichte oder Erfahrungen mit den PLC Systemen von B&R zu finden sind. Liegt es daran das man nichts erklaeren muss, oder haben die Nutzer einfach nocht nicht den Weg hierhin gefunden? Wobei selbst ich aus den Niederlanden den Weg gefunden habe, oder liegt das wiederum an der guten alten Seefahrt ;-) ?

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## zotos (22 März 2007)

Hier wird oft folgende Leier hoch und runter gespielt wird:


----------



## mike_nl (22 März 2007)

*Verstehe ich Nicht.*

Hallo ZoToS,

verstehe ich nicht ganz. Seit 2 1/2 Jahren komme ich nicht weg von der Arbeit, muss mich jedesmal losschlagen ;-). Immer mehr Anwender hier bei uns in den NL kommen von Siemens zu B&R. Der meist genannte Grund ist der Preis und die Moeglichkeiten. Ich selbst habe vor sehr vielen Jahren meinen SPS Ing. bei Siemens gemacht. Bin dann aber mal um die Ecke schauen gegangen. Und ich fand noch andere die es nicht immer besser machen aber doch mehr Moeglichkeiten haben. Das hat mich gereizt.

Nun ja ich koennte jetzt sagen ich habe auf den PLCs ind IPCs sogar PacMan, Schiffe versenken und andere Spiele auf Touchscreen mit Netzwerkanbindung programmiert, aber das sage ich jetzt nicht.

Liegt wohl eher an der Sache, was der Bauer nicht kennt kauft er nicht. Aber gut ich moechte hier keine Werbung treiben. Ich habe im Laufe der letzten 20 Jahre soviel verschiedene Systeme kommen und gehen sehen bzw. selbst programmiert, das ich schon auf sehr feine Unterschiede achte bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlaube.

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2007)

und in der Praxis äußert sich das dann so:

Kaufst Du was *XYZ* und es tut nicht so wie es soll, sagt 
Dein Chef: "*Hättest halt was von S. genommen*."

Kaufst Du dagegen bei *S.* und es tut nicht so 
wie es soll, zuckt Dein Chef die Achseln: "*Ist halt S.*"


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
da die meisten firmen schon einen ersatzteilpool von siemens haben und die programmiergeräte und ausgebildete mitarbeiter haben, wird man sich kaum umblicken, es teilen sich eh nur 3 den markt.


----------



## mike_nl (22 März 2007)

*re: Chef*

Hallo deltalogic,

der Spruch ist gut, darf man den verwenden?

Aber ich habe da auch noch etwas das ich zum besten geben moechte.
Wenn ich im Hause eine Schulung gebe an Mitarbieter einer Firma die Siemnsianer waren, sage ich zu Ihnen: naja wir haben hier im Hause auch eine Siemens. Kommt als Antwaort: na klar doch, den Konkurenten immer im Blick. Zur Mittagspause nehme ich die Kursteilnehmer mit in unsere Kantine und zeige Ihnen die Siemens. Meistens stehen Sie dann sehr Stumm vor der Spuelmaschine.

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## plc_tippser (22 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da die meisten firmen schon einen ersatzteilpool von siemens haben und die programmiergeräte und ausgebildete mitarbeiter haben, wird man sich kaum umblicken, es teilen sich eh nur 3 den markt.


 

Da liegst du sehr falsch.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2007)

mike_nl schrieb:


> Hallo deltalogic,
> 
> der Spruch ist gut, darf man den verwenden?
> 
> Mike



Klar. Der ist mindestens so alt wie unsere Firma


----------



## mike_nl (22 März 2007)

*Endlich*

Endlich mal ein Forum zur Automatisierungstechnik. Ich habe schon eine ganze Zeit gesucht, aber nie etwas gefunden. Gefaellt mir hier. Man kann sich mit Experten austauschen und eventuel auch mal schnell nach einer Loesung suchen. Wenn man wieder wie ausgesperrt vor dem Schlaptop haengt und sich die letzten Haare rauft.

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## Maxl (22 März 2007)

mike_nl schrieb:


> was mir hier im Forum auffaellt ist, das so gut wie keine Fragen, Berichte oder Erfahrungen mit den PLC Systemen von B&R zu finden sind. Liegt es daran das man nichts erklaeren muss, oder haben die Nutzer einfach nocht nicht den Weg hierhin gefunden? Wobei selbst ich aus den Niederlanden den Weg gefunden habe, oder liegt das wiederum an der guten alten Seefahrt ;-) ?


 
Ich denke, dass dies daran liegt, dass bei B&R die meisten Probleme direkt unter Mithilfe des B&R-Supports gelöst werden. Hab 2005 ein sehr großes Projekt mit B&R gemacht, und ich hatte nie ein Problem, bei dem der Support länger als 2-3 Stunden für eine Lösung oder zumindest einen Workaround brauchte.
Dabei muss man aber hinzufügen, dass B&R noch um einiges kleiner und flexibler ist als Siemens - dadurch der Support noch überschaubar ist - und auch alle Informationen innerhalb einer relativ kleinen Gruppe an Leuten zusammenlaufen. Mal sehen wie sich das in den nächsten Jahren entwickelt - B&R wächst derzeit bekanntlich jährlich um 15-25%. Derzeit bin ich aber ein Fan von B&R

Betrachten wir doch nüchtern, warum wir hier so viele Themen rund um das Thema Siemens haben: bei großen Problemen dauert es entweder sehr lang, bis von Siemens Hilfe kommt, oder man wird im Stich gelassen. Und die Leute, die am Support-Telefon sitzen, lesen zum Teil nur aus Handbüchern heraus (nicht die Regel, hatte ich aber schon mehrmals)

mfg
Maxl


PS: Abgesehen davon sind hier viele Anfängerfragen. Tatsache ist, dass wesentlich mehr "Anfänger" mit S7 herumexperimentieren als mit B&R. Systeme wie CoDeSys, B&R usw. sind halt nicht so mir nix dir nix anfängertauglich, und werden daher von diesen eher gemieden.


----------



## zotos (22 März 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> ...
> Betrachten wir doch nüchtern, warum wir hier so viele Themen rund um das Thema Siemens haben: bei großen Problemen dauert es entweder sehr lang, bis von Siemens Hilfe kommt, oder man wird im Stich gelassen.
> ...



Und die meisten Schüler eine Lösung für ihre Hausaufgaben für eine Siemens SPS brauchen ;o)


----------



## zotos (22 März 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> ...
> Systeme wie CoDeSys, B&R usw. sind halt nicht so mir nix dir nix anfängertauglich, und werden daher von diesen eher gemieden.



CoDeSys halte ich für absolut Anfängertauglich und die Entwicklungsumgebung kann sich jeder Schüler kostenlos als Vollversion herunterladen inklusive Simulation.


----------



## mike_nl (22 März 2007)

*Re:Support*

Also bei uns im Hause wird Support sehr gross geschrieben. Meistens sind es (ich will nicht Probleme sagen) Herrausforderungen mit mehr als eben mal mit dem Finger schnippen. Ich liebe es wenn ich mal Support gebe die Finger zu schnippen ;-). 

Nein im Ernst es ist bei allen Gruppenmeetings immer das erste Thema. Was ist mit dem Support? Der zur Zeit sogar ausgebaut wird in den verschiedenben Laendern. 

Das mit den 15 bis 25% kommt gut hin, teilweise mehr. Und das seit den letzten 8 Jahren. Viele Neuentwicklungen fuer spezielle Maerkte die bisher mehr oder weiniger gebastelt haben. Ich als Kunde wuerde Wert auf Hilfestellung bei Neustart, Support und Verfuegbarkeit legen. Wir uebernehmen selbst kleine bis sehr grosse Projekte um dem Neueinsteiger auf die Spruenge zu helfen. Dies dauert meist nicht sehr lange, wenn die User ersteinmal sehen wie einfach Sie mit den richtigen Progarmmiertechniken Ihre Aufgaben erledigen koennen.

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
@ plc tippser; wieso liege ich da falsch.


----------



## plc_tippser (22 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ plc tippser; wieso liege ich da falsch.


 

Man bekommt immer wieder andere Steuerungen unter, selbst im Automobilsector. Klar denkt jeder bei SPS erst einmal an S7, in D, aber die Anteile verschieben sich immer weiter und weiter, ob die Grenzen mal verschwimmen, weiß ich auch nicht, aber man merkt, das Siemens ihren Support deutlich verbessert haben, seit den letzten 4 Jahren etwa.
Wohl haben die den Trend sehr früh mitbekommen.

pt


----------



## Maxl (22 März 2007)

Einfachen Support brauchen wir in der Regel nicht - dafür ist bei mir der Forscherdrang zu sehr ausgeprägt. Aber auch bei Problemen, die tiefer liegen, gibt es in der Regel sehr schnelle Reaktion vom B&R-Support (muss dazusagen, dass die B&R-Zentrale ca. 40 km weg ist von uns, wir dort viele Leute kennen und einen guten Draht dahin haben).

so Probleme waren z.B. 
- Mischbetrieb von Lenze CAN-PT, Canopen (PnozMulti) und B&R Can-IO (Panel) an einem Can-Bus
- Betrieb einer 18000 min-1 Synchronen Spindel am Acopos (mit Positionieren, Drehzahlregeln. Modulo usw.)


----------



## zotos (22 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da die meisten firmen schon einen ersatzteilpool von siemens haben und die programmiergeräte und ausgebildete mitarbeiter haben, wird man sich kaum umblicken, es teilen sich eh nur 3 den markt.




Also ich denke das sich da in den letzten Jahren schon was bewegt hat.

 1. Durch die Feldbuse ist es nun mal so das man immer mehr heterogene Systeme trifft. Da ist dann nicht mehr alles von einem Hersteller. Die Busklemmen z.B. von Beckhoff, Wago, Phoenix, usw. sind am Markt etabliert und finden sich in so manchem Ersatzteilpool. Kein wunder bekommt man doch viel bessere Geräte für weniger Geld. (ich weis jetzt kommen wieder die satten Prozente zur Geltung *lol*)

 2. Die Steuerung (CPU und Programmiersystem) also mal ehrlich wer mit einem System klar kommt das einem Hände und Füße fesselt und es noch nicht mal auf die Reihe bekommt die Speicheradressen automatisch zu vergeben und einen somit nötigt mit Datenbausteinen zu arbeiten. Der sollte sich doch schnell in ein modernes System einarbeiten können. 

 3. Bei Siemens muss man ja auch nicht nur mehrere Tools (für viel Geld) kaufen wenn man anstelle einer S7-300/400 auch mal eine S7-200 programmieren will sondern auch beherrschen.

4. Ich glaube das viele Leute Siemens für super toll finden und nichts anderes kennen.

  Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht der geht mit der Zeit ;o) #Danke an nade für den Spruch


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 März 2007)

hallo,
sicher gibt es besseres als siemens, aber wieviele sps systeme sind schon gestorben?etliche systeme die nach 10 jahren nicht mehr erhältlich sind, oder unterstützt werden, mechanisch ist die maschine noch ok, nur die steuerung defekt, also ab und gut? wieviele adapter kabel, und soft soll man denn als instandhalter denn noch hinlegen?z.b. bei werkzeugmaschinen mit selbstgebastelten platinen, da ist man ruck zuck mit 2000€ dabei, wenn man sie bekommt.....
ich glaube das codesys am meisten zukunft hat, das läuft auf mehreren systemen.


----------



## plc_tippser (23 März 2007)

Hallo Lorenz,

natürlich hast du Recht, die Instandhalter sind letztendlich immer die gefickten. Die sollen alles können, nichts kosten da sie ja eigentlich nichts bringen. Und dann auch noch alle SW-Pakete beherrschen.

Paranoid, die Kaufleute gehen regelmässig auf Excel/Wordschulungen  , ist ja auch ein Killerpaket.

Nur da ist das Zauberwort schon gefallen, Kaufleute. Die sehen oft/meistens nur den Preis. Wenn ich eine Anlage mit Siemens anbiete, sagen wir gesamt 50.000€ und dann mit von mir B&R mit 40.000€, dann kannst du mal diskutieren. Siemens als Schlagwort zieht da allerdings oft noch, das gebe ich zu.

Also Inst, schluck was du kriegst, du Luder  

pt


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...
> wieviele adapter kabel, und soft soll man denn als instandhalter denn noch hinlegen?
> ...



Früher habe ich immer gesagt eine gute Steuerung sollte sich via RS232 (1:1 oder per Nullmodem) mit standard Sub-D Steckern mit einem PC/Notebook verbinden lassen. Heute denke ich das es ruhig eine Ethernetschnittstelle sein darf ;o)

Wobei ich die MPI und tty Geschichten von Siemens sehr gut verstehen kann. Und auch einige Vorteile kenne.



lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...
> ich glaube das codesys am meisten zukunft hat, das läuft auf mehreren systemen.
> ...



Das glaube ich auch und ich denke das ist auch der Grund warum da soviel Namhafte Firmen mit machen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 März 2007)

hallo,
@ plc tippser: da zählt bei den koofmichs schon besser das argument: dann brauchen wir das reparaturkit von der firma, dann brauchen wir schulungen, und schon sind ein paar tausend euronen preisvorteil dahin, außerdem haben nachbarfirmen siemenskrempel, da brauch ich mich nur schnell ins auto setzen und schon hab ich den kram, da 1h ausfall auf 800€ kommt sieht die sache schon anderst aus.
@ zotos: es geht ja nicht nur um sps, sondern jeder regler hat seine eigene schnittstelle und soft, und jeder fu und und jeder der solche geräte per tasten konfiguriert und parametiert hat wünscht den entwickler in die hölle


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> @ zotos: es geht ja nicht nur um sps, sondern jeder regler hat seine eigene schnittstelle und soft, und jeder fu und und jeder der solche geräte per tasten konfiguriert und parametiert hat wünscht den entwickler in die hölle


 
 Ja das kenne ich und habe bei einer IB auch meist einen extra Koffer an Adaptern, Dongel und Kabel dabei. Wo bei es auch in dem Bereich Unterschiede gibt.
Aber das ganze Leiden der Instandhalter (insbesondere die der deutschen Instandhalter) ist aber doch noch mal ein anderes Thema. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich Siemens verhält wenn die Nachfolge der S7 ansteht. Ich denke es gibt zwei Grundrichtungen so wenig wie möglich ändern (wie beim Umstieg von S5 auf S7) um die Kunden nicht zu verkraulen dafür aber immer noch der Zeit hinterher zu hinken oder mal was Zeitmäßiges machen und dafür in die weinenden Augen derer blicken die sich doch so daran gewöhnt haben. Ich denke gerade über eine Diskussion nach die als Ergebnis eine Liste von Verbesserungsvorschlägen für Siemens liefert.

Um das noch mal aufs Thema zurück zu biegen: Ich denke das bei der Ablösung der S7 sich zeigen wird wie verbohrt die Firmen sind und ob sie dann auf biegen und brechen an Siemens fest halten. Ich weis nun ja nicht wie B&R aufgestellt ist aber dann wird IMHO die Chance recht groß ist das Siemens einen Teil des Kuchens verliert. In Deutschland können die aber machen was sie wollen wir werden die gleiche Leier immer noch hören ;o) Nur das in Deutschland immer weniger investiert wird ;o(


----------



## mike_nl (23 März 2007)

Hallo zotos,

Zitat von Dir:
Um das noch mal aufs Thema zurück zu biegen: Ich denke das bei der Ablösung der S7 sich zeigen wird wie verbohrt die Firmen sind und ob sie dann auf biegen und brechen an Siemens fest halten. Ich weis nun ja nicht wie B&R aufgestellt ist aber dann wird IMHO die Chance recht groß ist das Siemens einen Teil des Kuchens verliert.

Genau das passiert aber schon seit ungefaehr 3 Jahren. Immer mehr Unternehmen sagen sich warum soll ich teure Software kaufen, Mitarbeiter zu Schulungen schicken die ueberteuert sind. Bei uns gibt es eine TV Reklame die fragt: kann das nun nicht anders? Klar kann das. Man muss nur suchen und richtig fragen. Aber damit faengt das Leiden an. Wer hat schon gelernt richtig zu Fragen. Sehe man sich doch die verschiedenen Foren an. Aber feur mich ist da wieder gut. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren mehr Arbeit als mir lieb ist. Mein Tag betseht aus bis zu 12 bis 14 Stunden.

Dein weiteres Zitat:
Nur das in Deutschland immer weniger investiert wird

Das ist wohl eher ein Unternehmenspolitisches Thema. Kann man doch als Unternehmer immer huebsch auf diesem Thema reiten um noch mehr an Gewinnen einzustreichen. Klar gibt es auch Bereiche in denen die Umsaetze der Unternehmen in den letzten Jaheren immer wieder zureucklaufen. Aber sind die Unternehmen nicht selbst Schuld an diesem Dilemma? Gilt es doch voraus zu sehen und mit Mut die Dinge anzupacken. Auch dafuer gibt es genuegend Beispiele wir wir hier in den Medien bei uns vervolgen koennen.

Na dann ab ins Wochenende. Ja leider mussen wir nun 2 Tage warten um wieder arbeiten zu duerfen ;-).

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## afk (23 März 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Kaufst Du was *XYZ* und es tut nicht so wie es soll, sagt
> Dein Chef: "*Hättest halt was von S. genommen*."
> 
> Kaufst Du dagegen bei *S.* und es tut nicht so
> wie es soll, zuckt Dein Chef die Achseln: "*Ist halt S.*"


Mein Chef sagt bei dem Thema immer: Es wurde noch keiner mit der Begründung gekündigt, er habe Siemens eingesetzt ...  



mike_nl schrieb:


> Mein Tag betseht aus bis zu 12 bis 14 Stunden.
> ...
> Na dann ab ins Wochenende. Ja leider mussen wir nun 2 Tage warten um wieder arbeiten zu duerfen ;-).


Wie passt das denn Freitag morgens um kurz vor 9 Uhr zusammen ?  


Gruß Axel


----------



## argv_user (23 März 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Wie passt das denn Freitag morgens um kurz vor 9 Uhr zusammen ?



Ist doch nicht jeder immer daheim, Axel. Wie spät ist es jetzt wohl in China ?


----------



## afk (23 März 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht jeder immer daheim, Axel. Wie spät ist es jetzt wohl in China ?


Kommt aus den Niederlanden und muß erst nach China fliegen, um gestern, nach langer Suche nach einem Automatisierungsforum, auf SPS-Forum.*de* zu stoßen ?

Aber mein Jüngster glaubt ja auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## mike_nl (23 März 2007)

Hallo afk,

sei es mir doch gestattet einmal frueher in das Wochenende zu gehen als der Rest der arbeitenden Welt. Diesen Monat habe ich mehr Stunden dann manch andere in zwei Monaten. 

In der tat ich fand erst gestern den Weg zu diesem Forum, und in China bin ich jetzt im Moment auch nicht. Bin ich zwar mehrmals gewesen, aber diese Zeiten sind vorbei. 

Ich habe etwas mehr als 10 jahre in aller Welt gearbeitet und habe dort nicht nur die schoenen Seiten des Lebens gesehen. Wir alle hier im goldenen Westen habe ja noch zu essen, die meissten wohl auch eine Wohnung, viele sogar ein Auto, leider nicht genug Menschen Arbeit, einen Arzt wenn man ihn noetig hat. Ja und sogar Wasser wenn wir durstig sind. Aber glaube mir ich habe andere Dinge gesehen und ich habe gelernt etwas bescheidener zu sein.

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## afk (23 März 2007)

mike_nl schrieb:


> sei es mir doch gestattet einmal frueher in das Wochenende zu gehen als der Rest der arbeitenden Welt.


Sei Dir gegönnt, zumindest von mir.  



mike_nl schrieb:


> Aber glaube mir ich habe andere Dinge gesehen...


Glaub ich, war selbst vor kurzem noch auf den Philippinen, und muß demnächst nach Indien ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht jeder immer daheim, Axel. Wie spät ist es jetzt wohl in China ?



Seit wann gibt es auf Baustellen Wochenenden ?? :shock:


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es auf Baustellen Wochenenden ?? :shock:



Ich nutze das Wochenende auf Baustellen immer um mir Land und Leute anzuschauen. Meistens ist einer der Kollegen vor ort auch bereit den Fremdenführer zu spielen. Also Sammstags wird oft auch gearbeitet aber nach dem Mittagsessen ist meist schicht.
Aber dein Einwurf hat mir mal wieder gezeigt das es mich dann doch nicht so schlecht getroffen hat.

//Edit:


mike_nl schrieb:


> ..
> Diesen Monat habe ich mehr Stunden dann manch andere in zwei Monaten.
> ...



Kommt nur auf den Vergleich an manch anderer arbeitet auch nur Halbtags ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich nutze das Wochenende auf Baustellen immer um mir Land und Leute anzuschauen. Meistens ist einer der Kollegen vor ort auch bereit den Fremdenführer zu spielen. Also Sammstags wird oft auch gearbeitet aber nach dem Mittagsessen ist meist schicht.
> Aber dein Einwurf hat mir mal wieder gezeigt das es mich dann doch nicht so schlecht getroffen hat.
> 
> //Edit:
> ...




Halbtags = 12 Stunden.


----------



## zotos (25 März 2007)

mike_nl schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich im Hause eine Schulung gebe an Mitarbieter einer Firma die Siemnsianer waren, sage ich zu Ihnen: naja wir haben hier im Hause auch eine Siemens. Kommt als Antwaort: na klar doch, den Konkurenten immer im Blick. Zur Mittagspause nehme ich die Kursteilnehmer mit in unsere Kantine und zeige Ihnen die Siemens. Meistens stehen Sie dann sehr Stumm vor der Spuelmaschine.
> ...



Und die ist nur 50% Siemens und die anderen besseren 50% kommen von Bosch ;o)


----------

